# Camping in Lake Luzerne NY



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I have done some trail rides at Lake Luzerne through with two different stables. I haven't camped in the area but my sister has, she lives at Lake George. I should be over during the summer  not sure on dates and definitely horseless unless a miracle happens haha.

I love the area there, you are so lucky! Have fun!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh I would LOVE to go! But I have no idea how my horse will do camping overnight.


----------

